# Experience with Volkswagen UP!/Seat Mii/Skoda Citigo - anyone?



## My1stIbi (Oct 15, 2010)

Awaiting the arrival of the Seat Mii for the misses I was wondering if anyone has had one of these hooked up to VCDS yet and if the program recognized all the modules in it?
And maybe found any nifty options?
I have a HEX-USB+CAN interface myself so it should be able to get at least some info from the car. Just have no car to test this on  .


----------



## My1stIbi (Oct 15, 2010)

Just for posterity (we got the car last Saturday): 

I've managed to enable these options in the Mii using the label descriptions from my Ibiza 6J as the control modules seem similar: 
-17 instruments 
byte 0 bit 6: Fuel consumption to km/l (bit 4 was enabled to start with and bit 5 and 7 set to 0 ) 

- 09 cent.elect. 
byte 0 bit 5: single door unlock 
byte 12 bit 6: cornering lights 
byte 21 bit 2: cornering lights with turn signals 
byte 13 - bit 0 and 1: parking lights option 
bit 0: Parking lights ON only w/o Ingnition ON possible 
bit 1: Parking lights Function active 
byte 10 bit 2: coming home 
byte 14 bit 4: tear whiping 
byte 23 bit 6: DRL can be disabled with this bit (standard on) 
channel 43 - comfort turn signals from 3 to 5 

I couldn't enable the front power window comfort functions. This is due to the fact that the doors don't have modules of their own. 

Autoscan with manufacturer settings: 

```
Saturday,04,August,2012,22:09:35:47062 
 VCDS Version: Release 11.11.3 (x64) 
 Data version: 20120401 
  
  
  
 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
  
  
 Chassis Type: 6N0 
 Scan: 01 03 09 10 13 15 17 19 25 44 56 61 AD 
  
 VIN: VSSZZZAAZxxxxxxxx    
  
 01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000 
 03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000 
 04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000 
 09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000 
 10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
 13-Auto Dist. Reg -- Status: OK 0000 
 15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000 
 17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000 
 19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000 
 25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
 44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
 56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000 
 61-Battery Regul. -- Status: OK 0000 
 AD-Brake Sensors -- Status: OK 0000 
   
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 01: Engine (------CHYA)       Labels: 04C-906-020-CHY.clb 
    Part No SW: 04C 906 020 H    HW: 04C 907 309 C 
    Component: 1.0l R3 MPI   H01 3364   
    Revision: U8H01---    Serial number:                
    Coding: 00110032022401000000 
    Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001 
    ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM10MPI01104C906020H 001006 
    ROD: EV_ECM10MPI01104C906020H.rod 
    VCID: 204513103BD8C29 
  
 No fault code found. 
 Readiness: 0000 0000 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104)       Labels: 1S0-614-517.clb 
    Part No SW: 1S0 614 517 D    HW: 1S0 614 517 D 
    Component: EBC 460 ESP   H08 0011   
    Serial number: A0013N2 
    Coding: 22BF24718BAD02F744FD24FAD1B1405059B100 
    Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001 
    ASAM Dataset: EV_Brake1ESPMP1TRWVW120 016035 
    ROD: EV_Brake1ESPMP1TRWVW120.rod 
    VCID: 3065E3506B38729 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519)       Labels: None 
    Part No SW: 1S0 937 090     HW: 1S0 937 090  
    Component: PQ25 BCM      H57 0555   
    Revision: -8------    Serial number: -------------- 
    Coding: 62B82B0000010000000001F02E28ACC077C0426F7E820440200000020100 
    Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001 
    VCID: F0E5A35023B8B29 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446)       Labels: None 
    Part No SW: 1SL 919 475     HW: 1Q0 919 475  
    Component: PARKHILFE 3K  H03 0005   
    Revision: --------    Serial number: 32901219100498 
    Coding: 100001 
    Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001 
    ASAM Dataset: EV_EPHVA14SE1200000 001001 
    ROD: EV_EPHVA14SE1200000.rod 
    VCID: 132F4CDCFA6EA91 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 15: Airbags (J234)       Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb 
    Part No SW: 1S0 959 655     HW: 1S0 959 655  
    Component: VW10Airbag00D H03 0005   
    Revision: --------    Serial number: 003G3003S9H- 
    Coding: 000000000000000000000000000000003044 
    Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001 
    ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10BPAVW12X 001001 
    VCID: FBFF847C72FEC11 
  
    Serial number: 3495RRB40511ADPECOVB 
  
    Serial number: 3505RRB404P1ADPCK0AU 
  
    Serial number: 3555NRB405P1ADPEGGVO 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 17: Instruments (J285)       Labels: None 
    Part No SW: 1SL 920 860 Q    HW: 1SL 920 860 Q 
    Component: KOMBI         H08 0021   
    Revision: X0008005    Serial number: 00000000000000 
    Coding: 114A00 
    Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001 
    ASAM Dataset: EV_KombiUDSMM9RM10 A04708 
    ROD: EV_KombiUDSMM9RM10_VW12.rod 
    VCID: 5AB161F85D04589 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533)       Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl 
    Part No SW: 6N0 909 901     HW: 1S0 937 090  
    Component: GW-K-CAN TP20 H57 0555   
    Revision: -8------     
    Coding: 021200 
    Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001 
    VCID: F0E5A35023B8B29 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 25: Immobilizer (J334)       Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb 
    Part No SW: 5K0 953 234     HW: 1SL 920 860 Q 
    Component: IMMO          H08 0021   
    Revision: X0008005    Serial number: 00000000000000 
    Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
    ASAM Dataset: EV_ImmoUDSMM9RM10 A01702 
    ROD: EV_ImmoUDSMM9RM10_VW12.rod 
    VCID: EAD1B1380D64489 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 44: Steering Assist (J792)       Labels: None 
    Part No SW: 1S1 909 144 G    HW: 1S1 909 144 G 
    Component: EPS_ECU       H30 1503   
    Coding: 0001000101000000 
    Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001 
    ASAM Dataset: EV_SteerAssisNSK 009004 
    ROD: EV_SteerAssisNSK.rod 
    VCID: 3777D84C8E56A51 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 56: Radio (J503)       Labels: None 
    Part No SW: 1SL 035 156     HW: 1SL 035 156  
    Component: Radio         567 5538   
    Revision: AA001001    Serial number: SEZ8Z1M5018930 
    Coding: 0000040802 
    Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001 
    VCID: 040D7F8087003E9 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 61: Battery Regul. (J840)       Labels: None 
    Part No SW: 1S0 907 534     HW: 1S0 937 090  
    Component: Batt-regelung H57 0555   
    Serial number: -------------- 
    Coding: 032B7864 
    Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001 
    VCID: F0E5A35023B8B29 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address AD: Brake Sensors (J939)       Labels: None 
    Part No SW: 1S0 907 201     HW: 1S0 907 201  
    Component: CV-SENSOR     H06 0450   
    ASAM Dataset: EV_CVSen 001001 
    VCID: E7D7C80C1E76751 
  
 2 Faults Found: 
 12289 - Unknown Error Code  
           C10FD 00 [008] - Electrical Failure 
           Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear 
              Freeze Frame: 
                     Fault Status: 00000001 
                     Fault Priority: 6 
                     Fault Frequency: 1 
                     Reset counter: 45 
                     Mileage: 11 km 
                     Date: 2000.14.12 
                     Time: 12:07:56 
  
 12290 - Transport Mode Active  
           U1105 00 [008] - - 
           Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear 
              Freeze Frame: 
                     Fault Status: 00000001 
                     Fault Priority: 6 
                     Fault Frequency: 1 
                     Reset counter: 44 
                     Mileage: 1 km 
                     Date: 2000.14.00 
                     Time: 18:12:39 
  
  
 End   ---------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## rumiexile (Sep 28, 2012)

*for Citigo*

Could you please post an autoscan after you finished coding these properties. I am a Citigo user and I'd like to match it with yours. Thanks.


----------



## My1stIbi (Oct 15, 2010)

As requested, this is with Scandinavian DRL on and front DRL with low beam instead of standard front DRL lights. I've changed the full consumption correction to 110 (!). Don't know if that shows up in the autoscan though.


```
Sunday,06,January,2013,15:24:35:47062
VCDS Version: Beta 12.10.1 (x64)
Data version: 20121121



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 6N0
Scan: 01 03 09 10 13 15 17 19 25 44 56 61 AD

VIN: VSSZZZAAZXXNNNNNN   

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
13-Auto Dist. Reg -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
61-Battery Regul. -- Status: OK 0000
AD-Brake Sensors -- Status: OK 0000
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (------CHYA)       Labels: 04C-906-020-CHY.clb
   Part No SW: 04C 906 020 H    HW: 04C 907 309 C
   Component: 1.0l R3 MPI   H01 3364  
   Revision: U8H01---    Serial number:               
   Coding: 00110032022401000000
   Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
   ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM10MPI01104C906020H 001006
   ROD: EV_ECM10MPI.rod
   VCID: 204513103B74351EA81

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104)       Labels: 1S0-614-517.clb
   Part No SW: 1S0 614 517 D    HW: 1S0 614 517 D
   Component: EBC 460 ESP   H08 0011  
   Serial number: A0013N2
   Coding: 22BF24718BAD02F744FD24FAD1B1405059B100
   Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
   ASAM Dataset: EV_Brake1ESPMP1TRWVW120 016035
   ROD: EV_Brake1ESPMP1TRWVW120.rod
   VCID: 3065E3506B94859E381

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519)       Labels: 1S0-937-08x-09.clb
   Part No SW: 1S0 937 090     HW: 1S0 937 090 
   Component: PQ25 BCM      H57 0555  
   Revision: -8------    Serial number: --------------
   Coding: 63B82B0000010000000005F06F2BBCC877C0426F7E860448200000020100
   Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
   VCID: F0E5A3502314459EF81

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446)       Labels: 1Sx-919-475.clb
   Part No SW: 1SL 919 475     HW: 1Q0 919 475 
   Component: PARKHILFE 3K  H03 0005  
   Revision: --------    Serial number: 32901219100498
   Coding: 100001
   Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
   ASAM Dataset: EV_EPHVA14SE1200000 001001
   ROD: EV_EPHVA14SE1200000.rod
   VCID: 132F4CDCFAC25E86253

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234)       Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
   Part No SW: 1S0 959 655     HW: 1S0 959 655 
   Component: VW10Airbag00D H03 0005  
   Revision: --------    Serial number: 003G3003S9H-
   Coding: 000000000000000000000000000000003044
   Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
   ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10BPAVW12X 001001
   ROD: EV_AirbaVW10BPAVN750_VN35.rod
   VCID: FBFF847C725236C65D3

   Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
   Serial number: 3495RRB40511ADPECOVB

   Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
   Serial number: 3505RRB404P1ADPCK0AU

   Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
   Serial number: 3555NRB405P1ADPEGGVO

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285)       Labels: 1Sx-920-xxx-17.clb
   Part No SW: 1SL 920 860 Q    HW: 1SL 920 860 Q
   Component: KOMBI         H08 0021  
   Revision: X0008005    Serial number: 00000000000000
   Coding: 514A00
   Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
   ASAM Dataset: EV_KombiUDSMM9RM10 A04708
   ROD: EV_KombiUDSMM9RM10_VW12.rod
   VCID: 5AB161F85DA8AFCEA65

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533)       Labels: 6N0-909-901-6R.clb
   Part No SW: 6N0 909 901     HW: 1S0 937 090 
   Component: GW-K-CAN TP20 H57 0555  
   Revision: -8------    
   Coding: 021200
   Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
   VCID: F0E5A3502314459EF81

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334)       Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
   Part No SW: 5K0 953 234     HW: 1SL 920 860 Q
   Component: IMMO          H08 0021  
   Revision: X0008005    Serial number: 00000000000000
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   ASAM Dataset: EV_ImmoUDSMM9RM10 A01702
   ROD: EV_ImmoUDSMM9RM10.rod
   VCID: EAD1B1380DC8BF4EB65

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist (J792)       Labels: Redir Fail!
   Part No SW: 1S1 909 144 G    HW: 1S1 909 144 G
   Component: EPS_ECU       H30 1503  
   Coding: 0001000101000000
   Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
   ASAM Dataset: EV_SteerAssisNSK 009004
   ROD: EV_SteerAssisNSK.rod
   VCID: 3777D84C8EFA52A679B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503)       Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
   Part No SW: 1SL 035 156     HW: 1SL 035 156 
   Component: Radio         567 5538  
   Revision: AA001001    Serial number: SEZ8Z1M5018930
   Coding: 0000040802
   Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
   VCID: 040D7F8087ACC93EAC9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 61: Battery Regul. (J840)       Labels: None
   Part No SW: 1S0 907 534     HW: 1S0 937 090 
   Component: Batt-regelung H57 0555  
   Serial number: --------------
   Coding: 032B7864
   Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
   VCID: F0E5A3502314459EF81

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address AD: Brake Sensors (J939)       Labels: 1S0-907-201.clb
   Part No SW: 1S0 907 201     HW: 1S0 907 201 
   Component: CV-SENSOR     H06 0450  
   ASAM Dataset: EV_CVSen 001001
   ROD: EV_CVSen.rod
   VCID: E7D7C80C1EDA8226A9B

2 Faults Found:
12289 - Function Limitation due to Optical Constraint 
          C10FD 00 [008] - -
          Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00000001
                    Fault Priority: 6
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 45
                    Mileage: 11 km
                    Date: 2000.14.12
                    Time: 12:07:56

12290 - Transport Mode Active 
          U1105 00 [008] - -
          Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00000001
                    Fault Priority: 6
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 44
                    Mileage: 1 km
                    Date: 2000.14.00
                    Time: 18:12:39


End   ---------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------

